# 5th Meditation



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

This one is several years old now, from 2020. It was the only composition I managed to complete that year. The previous fall I had done what I called "4 Meditations" and this is the belated 5th one. I like it and wanted to give it some more exposure, so I'm posting it here.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

I know this is nit picking but it would be much improved if there was better lighting and both you and the piano were centered in the video. Keep on composing!!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Hogwash said:


> I know this is nit picking but it would be much improved if there was better lighting and both you and the piano were centered in the video. Keep on composing!!


Yes. Framing could use some improvement; angle includes too much ceiling, not enough piano.


----------

